# jeff seid n zyzz



## JonDoe (Apr 12, 2016)

anybody have any idea what zyzz was running as well as jeff seid. I know dat seid claims dat natural status but who are you kidding.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 12, 2016)

zyzz is not to be mentioned on this board


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 12, 2016)

This outta go well


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 12, 2016)

is "dat" a word?


----------



## JonDoe (Apr 12, 2016)

why? i wont mention it anymore


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 12, 2016)

sounds like you are on your way to being the fasted ban in UGBB history.  Keep up the good work!


Oh, and yam root is what is being taken by everyone


----------



## Dex (Apr 12, 2016)

They must be using dat good stuff.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2016)

JonDoe said:


> anybody have any idea what zyzz was running as well as jeff seid. I know dat seid claims dat natural status but who are you kidding.



Both are/were mentally challenged. We don't talk about them around here.  Brah...


----------



## mickems (Apr 12, 2016)

Whatever zyzz was running, killed him. you actually want that?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 12, 2016)

OP, based upon this thread and your "progress pics" thread I'd have to declare you as an early front-runner for this year's "UGB Troll of the Year" title.

You're no Kevlin, but dammit - you're trying!


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 12, 2016)

Ik I'd get a couple laughs when I seen this thread


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff was running 150mg tren eod at one point.
Zyzz ran tren EQ Clen  tren test Clen tren mast Clen tren Clen and tren.
Both are we're into party poppers of various sorts EDM dance rave shit.

A quick Google search will pull up any info you need if you really were interested.
You aren't shooting very high with your choice of idols

If you ask what  DevinPhysique uses next all you need to know is photoshop ...
Goodluck


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 13, 2016)

This is what's wrong with kids these days. They see some flaming douchebox like jeff seid or zyzz and will take whatever it is they were taking. Both of them like cock in their ass too, u gonna start taking it in the ass to be just like them? Everything those guys do/did screams douchebag. Those are the types of guys me and my friends used to beat up.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 13, 2016)

Zyyzz brah, yam root brah. Rich Piana bra.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 13, 2016)

Jenner said:


> is "dat" a word?



Is what a word?


----------



## Dex (Apr 13, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> This is what's wrong with kids these days. They see some flaming douchebox like jeff seid or zyzz and will take whatever it is they were taking. Both of them like cock in their ass too, u gonna start taking it in the ass to be just like them? Everything those guys do/did screams douchebag. Those are the types of guys me and my friends used to beat up.



What kind a guy beats up another guy for liking cock in their ass?


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 13, 2016)

Dex said:


> What kind a guy beats up another guy for liking cock in their ass?


It's not JUST the cock in the ass. It's the douchebaggery as a whole.


----------



## Dex (Apr 13, 2016)

I actually had to Google Zyzz to find out who he was.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 13, 2016)

What's a Zyzz?


----------



## kingblasted (Apr 13, 2016)

Just wondering if this guy asked what someone like Branch warren was running...would that be more respected haha????


----------



## thqmas (Apr 14, 2016)

Stop being delusional, Branch Warren is natty. You just can't handle that he has such good genetics, that's all.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 14, 2016)

Fukkin sick ass ****s bruh. He died from an overdose of semen ingestion.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 14, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> Just wondering if this guy asked what someone like Branch warren was running...would that be more respected haha????



Yeah funny but you're talkin about an IFBB Pro and you look like Zyzz.
!S!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 14, 2016)

people dont dislike zyzz because of the way he looked..he was a douchenozzle


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't get why there was such a big buzz around that guy. There's tons of dudes with similar and better physiques...


----------



## kingblasted (Apr 14, 2016)

SHRUGS said:


> Yeah funny but you're talkin about an IFBB Pro and you look like Zyzz.
> !S!



LOL Hey! I'm working on it haha. Branch is my hero/idol love the way he trains.  Would love to look like that guy sometime int he future...just gotta keep pushing for the next couple years.  Also i take offense to that....**** that Zyzz cat....*starts shoveling extra meals in*


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2016)

Zyzz had perfect hair tho brahhh. And his abs were sick brahhh. Yea brahh


----------



## thqmas (Apr 14, 2016)

brahhh, I heard zyzz died from trening to much. Eat Tren Sleep Repeat brahh

edit: wwwwhy are we talking about this dude?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2016)

thqmas said:


> brahhh, I heard zyzz died from trening to much. Eat Tren Sleep Repeat brahh
> 
> edit: wwwwhy are we talking about this dude?



Cus he was the man brahhh. He was the king of #teampantydroppers


----------

